# adquirir fehacientemente una cantidad



## Eva87

¡Hola amigos!

Cómo puedo traducir la palabra FEHACIENTEMENTE en este contexto?

"El Distribuidor debe adquirir *fehacientemente *una cantidad mínima de…"
Se trata de una carta de otorgamiento de distribución exclusiva.

Muchas gracias a todos.
Eva


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Eva,

Ora la tua discussione si trova nella sezione corretta del Forum (Italiano-Español).
Per favore, ricorda di aggiungere sempre la tua bozza di traduzione.

Grazie,

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## flljob

Fehacientemente es un adverbio derivado de fehaciente (fededegno, probatorio) y -mente. No sé si en italiano es correcto derivar un adverbio fededegnamente, probatoriamente. ¿Se puede?


----------



## Eva87

Pues, no siempre. En este caso, por ejemplo, no suena muy bien...


----------



## flljob

Eva87 said:


> Pues, no siempre. En este caso, por ejemplo, no suena muy bien...


 
¿Qué es lo que fehacientemente debe adquirir? No creo que en español se use fehacientemente con _adquirir_. 

Saludos


----------



## Eva87

jamón iberico


----------



## flljob

Entonces, solo Dios sabe qué nos habrá querido decir.

Saludos


----------



## gatogab

> "El Distribuidor debe adquirir *fehacientemente *una cantidad mínima de…"


Il distribuitore s'impegna ad acquisire una quantità minima de...


----------



## Neuromante

Me parece que ese "fehacientemente" corresponde mas al "deber" que al "adquirir".
El Distribuidor debe adquirir, *de forma demostrable* (Es un ejemplo), una cantidad mínima.

A partir de aquí, y visto que ya no se trataría de traducir una palabra determinada: Cualquier opción con el mismo sentido...
...in modo chiaro...
...in maniera dimostrabbile...
...in modo controlabile...
O también, a partir de Gtogab:
...si impegna a dimostrare l´adquisto...


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Me parece que ese "fehacientemente" corresponde mas al "deber" que al "adquirir".
> El Distribuidor debe adquirir, *de forma demostrable* (Es un ejemplo), una cantidad mínima.
> 
> A partir de aquí, y visto que ya no se trataría de traducir una palabra determinada: Cualquier opción con el mismo sentido...
> ...in modo chiaro...
> ...in maniera dimostrabile...
> ...in modo controlabile...
> O también, a partir de Gatogab:
> ...s'impegna a dimostrare l´acquisto...


----------



## ursu-lab

Secondo me con "s'impegna" è implicita una clausola che dev'essere rispettata. Al posto di "acquisire" userei "acquistare", visto che si parla di prosciutti.



gatogab said:


> Il distributore* s'impegna  *(formalmente) ad acquistare una quantità minima di...



In italiano non credo che esista un'espressione simile a "fehacientemente", soprattutto per un contesto del genere. Si usa "fededegno" solo per i giuramenti o le dichiarazioni ufficiali di tipo giuridico. Potresti aggiungere un "formalmente" per rafforzare l'impegno.


----------



## flljob

ursu-lab said:


> Secondo me con "s'impegna" è implicita una clausola che dev'essere rispettata. Al posto di "acquisire" userei "acquistare", visto che si parla di prosciutti.
> 
> 
> 
> In italiano non credo che esista un'espressione simile a "fehacientemente", soprattutto per un contesto del genere. Si usa "fededegno" solo per i giuramenti o le dichiarazioni ufficiali di tipo giuridico. Potresti aggiungere un "formalmente" per rafforzare l'impegno.


 
Lo mismo pasa en español. El adverbio, aquí, no tiene sentido.

Saludos


----------



## Eva87

Pues muchas gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

Gracias por pasar por alto mi comentario de que ese "fehacientemente" se refiere al verbo "deber". Eva, hazme caso, por favor.


----------



## Eva87

Pero si yo he dado las gracias a todos, incluso a ti!


----------



## Neuromante

Eva87 said:


> Pero si yo he dado las gracias a todos, incluso a ti!



Ya lo sé, no me dirigía a ti.


----------



## ursu-lab

Eva87 said:


> ¡Hola amigos!
> 
> Cómo puedo traducir la palabra FEHACIENTEMENTE en este contexto?
> 
> "El Distribuidor debe adquirir *fehacientemente *una cantidad mínima de…"
> Se trata de una carta de otorgamiento de distribución exclusiva.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos.
> Eva



Così va bene, credo:

Il Distributore deve acquistare, *in modo riscontrabile, *una quantità minima di...

Il riscontro è il raffronto della documentazione che attesta/certifica che qualcosa sia avvenuto.
Fare un riscontro -> verificare/accertare


----------

